# 270 with 308 through it



## dawg4028 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thats right.  A couple years ago I shot  a 308 shell through my 700 ADL 270.  I had my shells separated; oh well I was fortunate to live through it.  I Had a guy run a mold through it and he suggested not to shoot it which  I agree with.

The gun has a lot of sentimental value as it was my first gun and have taken many a deer with it.  I would like to keep the stock and just go with everything new.  Any ideas on how to go about that.  Talk with Remington?... any suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## deadend (Dec 14, 2013)

Just buy a barreled action and put it in the stock. Walmart or Dick's sell ADL's ans SPS 700's for donors.


----------



## BanksCW (Dec 14, 2013)

Have it re-barreled.


----------



## Lead Poison (Dec 15, 2013)

BanksCW said:


> Have it re-barreled.


----------



## returntoarchery (Dec 16, 2013)

rebarreling does not take into account the probable unseen damage to the bolt lugs due to excessive pressure and the risk of a fatal accident as a result of using that bolt.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 16, 2013)

I wouldn't feel comfortable with a rebarrel on that action for the above reasons. 

If all you're reusing is the stock, I'd just get someone to demil the rifle and make it a wall hanger, otherwise just buy another 700 and put your stock on it.  Either way, I'd be sure that rifle was not able to be used by someone else.


----------



## The Longhunter (Dec 16, 2013)

I'd rebarrel it, and never look back.


----------



## GranCazador (Dec 17, 2013)

I think I'd have Remington look at it before I did anything. It is likely that there is nothing wrong with it.
Barrel swap would be next.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Dec 17, 2013)

dawg4028 said:


> Thats right.  A couple years ago I shot  a 308 shell through my 700 ADL 270.  I had my shells separated; oh well I was fortunate to live through it.  I Had a guy run a mold through it and he suggested not to shoot it which  I agree with.
> 
> The gun has a lot of sentimental value as it was my first gun and have taken many a deer with it.  I would like to keep the stock and just go with everything new.  Any ideas on how to go about that.  Talk with Remington?... any suggestions are welcomed.



My son did the same thing with a ruger m77.  The bullet cleared the barrel and hit the target. Barrel was damaged the action was not. Friend who is a gunsmith put a new barrel on the action and all was fine.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 17, 2013)

*examine now, test later*

What about this idea:

Examine the gun and ALL parts for damage.
Bolt. Receiver. Barrel. Trigger and Stock, too.

If only the barrel seems to be damaged, replace the barrel.
Have the gunsmith who is replacing the barrel measure the bolt with a micrometer and magnifying glass to look for cracks or damage.  Of course the gunsmith will use headspacing guages as part of the installation, to check bolt/chamber fit.

When you get the repaired rifle back, TEST FIRE it remotely.
STrap the rifle down to a sandbagged rest and use a string to pull the trigger.  Do this with a few rounds of the most powerful .270 ammo you can find commercially.

If the rifle passes that test, start shooting it yourself, hands-on.
******************************

OR, if you want peace of mind and are willing to spend some money on having the steel bolt and receiver professionally examined, you could find a commercial mechanical or construction company that offers MagnaFlux  inspection for small parts and components. 

Magnaflux (MPI, magnetic particle inspection) is a way of checking small parts for cracks, even microscopic cracks, or even stressed-out weak points in metal (ferrous metals and their alloys) that are likely to form cracks in the future.
It's often used by manufacturers and high-end mechanics and custom shops involved in building racecars or aircraft or rebuilding airplane engines.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 17, 2013)

GunnSmokeer said:


> ******************************
> 
> OR, if you want peace of mind and are willing to spend some money on having the steel bolt and receiver professionally examined, you could find a commercial mechanical or construction company that offers MagnaFlux  inspection for small parts and components.
> 
> ...



This was my thought.  If you really want to keep the rifle in service, have the bolt & receiver Magnafluxed.  If everything comes out good, order a premium barrel and use the whole thing as an excuse to upgrade the gun.


----------



## jglenn (Dec 17, 2013)

used bolts can be had fairly cheaply.. if I was going to re-barrel I'd find a new bolt

700 actions are some of the strongest around


----------



## GranCazador (Dec 18, 2013)

i've found several references to that particular action withstanding pressures in the 100k range. Bolt included. Id have it inspected but It wouldn't surprise me if it weren't damaged at all. 

I would certainly consider a remote firing too.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 21, 2013)

PT or Magnaflux the bolt before going foward.  Hard to believe it would actually fire.  Seems like the firing pin strike wouldve push the shell away instead of denting the primer.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 21, 2014)

jimbo4116 said:


> My son did the same thing with a ruger m77.  The bullet cleared the barrel and hit the target. Barrel was damaged the action was not. Friend who is a gunsmith put a new barrel on the action and all was fine.



Not tryin' to be funny and I would NEVER do that on purpose..

But... Be GLAD it was a Ruger or you would have had a "face full"!
Ruger is the strongest action on the market.. unless you want to have a custom made. It will prolly be off a Ruger too...


----------

